# Pocket hole screws are too large for 15mm ply?



## KTF Builds (31 Jan 2021)

Happy Sunday evening champions. 
I have a relatively daft problem and I'm almost certain it's gonna be something super obvious, but I'd really appreciate any advice from, anyone more experienced than me. 

The weekend has been cutting panels to size and using the Axminster pocket jig to assemble some small cabinets out of 15mm ply. 

Now the issue I have, is the pocket screw heads (axminster also) seem to be protruding the flush external surface of the cabinet. 
Is there, a specific screw, with a specific flat head that would work for this. Or am I to apply the "angle grinder and a flap disc" method to the blighter. 
Yes, I'm a butcher, but I'd really rather have the answer for the future, as it's a modular design I'd like to pepper all over the workshop in the future. 

Just to add, I set the drill bit collar within a mm of the base of the jig. And set the jig to the lowest setting. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spectric (31 Jan 2021)

You have not set the drill depth correctly and or the jig. With the Kreg jig you have to set the height of the drill guide in the jig which positions it correctly for the thickness of wood being used and then set the drill collar also to ensure it drills the pocket hole deep enough but so the tip of the drill penetrate through.


----------



## KTF Builds (31 Jan 2021)

Spectric said:


> You have not set the drill depth correctly and or the jig. With the Kreg jig you have to set the height of the drill guide in the jig which positions it correctly for the thickness of wood being used and then set the drill collar also to ensure it drills the pocket hole deep enough but so the tip of the drill penetrate through.



Well, I had considered setting the collar so the drill goes deeper, beyond the manual guide of 1-2mm clear above the jig base. 
But a) it was in the manual to NOT do that. 
And b) this leaves very little meat in the board. 

I will, have a crack at this though, I just wondered if there so existed a smaller panned head screw to use with thinner ply. 

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## stimpy (1 Feb 2021)

Having just enlightened myself to pocket hole screws recently I can add this;

- There does seem to be a very fine tolerance between screw length and material thickness, especially in thinner materials.
- In thinner materials one can use PAN HEAD screws instead of the regular washer headed screws. These have a smaller diameter head for the very application you talk of.

Beyond that, I just had a play with scrap bits till I found the right compromise of pocket depth vs screw depth... ( My pocket hole jig came with no depth set instructions...)


----------



## Spectric (1 Feb 2021)

Hi

The Kreg jig does have the settings marked on the drill guide and also a location in which you can place the drill to set the collar, I assume that other makes don't have this feature. This shows the Kreg drill guide height setting,







and this is how the Kreg sets drill collar








Take a look at this site it may help.









How To Use A Pocket Hole Jig


A simple step by step guide to show you how to use a pocket hole jig. Plus everything you need to know to make strong pocket hole joints like a pro!




www.anikasdiylife.com


----------



## gcusick (1 Feb 2021)

Trend do these in the shorter lengths. The head is smaller in diameter than the normal washer-head screws.

Hope that helps


----------



## KTF Builds (1 Feb 2021)

Hi chaps, 
Yeah I've double checked my depth settings on the collar, and the jig (very similar system to the kreg one I see) 

Plus, I tested a hole by drilling very deep, obnoxiously deep and leaving very little meat, so would be totally impracticable for actual joinery purposes. 
And the washer head screw, still protruded ever so slightly. 
Thus the experiment deemed it no good. 
So those little trend screws with square drives look like they are next on the list to try. 

I will update in the next few days with results. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mickjay (1 Feb 2021)

KTF Builds said:


> Hi chaps,
> Yeah I've double checked my depth settings on the collar, and the jig (very similar system to the kreg one I see)
> 
> Plus, I tested a hole by drilling very deep, obnoxiously deep and leaving very little meat, so would be totally impracticable for actual joinery purposes.
> ...


Try Titman Edge pocket hole screws from Everytool.co.uk, they are similar to the trend ones but can buy in smaller quantities to try out. I don't do much pocket hole stuff but use these when I do and have been perfectly happy with their performance.


----------



## owen (2 Feb 2021)

What length screws are you using? Obviously you know you use different size screws with different thickness wood? 








How to select the correct pocket-hole screw | Kreg Tool







learn.kregtool.com




Looking at this you need 1" or possibly 3/4" screws


----------



## woodwind (2 Feb 2021)

UJK, Trend and some others sell a Mini Pocket hole Jig which solves this problem in wood thickness down to 12.7mm by using a smaller size bit.


----------



## Robbo60 (2 Feb 2021)

I have the Kreg "mini" jig which doesn't have a clamp but still a great bit of kit for a novice like me. I bought trend screws and fine - a lot cheaper than Kreg. I wanted a range of lengths, but not massive quantities so went to Axminster. Buy in 100s for about £3 (Kreg about £9, if you can find 100s) but need to buy Torx driver £3 for 2


----------

